# Breaking Rods



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Go ahead, "punish those fibers". Here are a couple of links I thought were kind of interesting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqWeyHfs0jk&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eURrjDZgqm8&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div

Robert


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

Robert 
You don't have to thank about that.
The only fibers you can crush are at breakfast.
Willie
ps it takes a lot of slow pull to break a rod, or just one cast done wrong.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

danville said:


> Robert
> You don't have to thank about that.
> The only fibers you can crush are at breakfast.
> Willie
> ps it takes a lot of slow pull to break a rod, or just one cast done wrong.


They ever get you a tip for that CTS?


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

got it, casted it, they did a real good job.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

danville said:


> got it, casted it, they did a real good job.


Oh I want to take a look at it. CTS is my favorite fishing rod.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

danville said:


> Robert
> You don't have to thank about that.
> The only fibers you can crush are at breakfast.


See that is where you are sadly mistaken my friend, there are at least 5 other meals a day I have a chance to crush fibers.




danville said:


> or just one cast done wrong.


Knowing is half the battle, didn't you break one not to long ago?


I just thought it was interested to see how far those rods were bending before they willie'd out.

Robert


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Yeah, lets not talk about breaking rods.  Come to find out that I have one on display in a prestgious rod building shop.

Anyone else, ever break a butt section in half on a cast???


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Fish Hunter said:


> I have one on display in a prestgious rod building shop.


That is funny right there.

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Fish Hunter said:


> Yeah, lets not talk about breaking rods.  Come to find out that I have one on display in a prestgious rod building shop.
> 
> Anyone else, ever break a butt section in half on a cast???


Haven't done it myself-- witnessed it several times at casting tournaments.

Rod Smith was the most recent one to do it-- he snapped a Century Black Bird near the joint at the Delaware tourny this year.


As Willie pointed out-- there is a huge difference between a very slow continuous pulling force-- and a massive, etremely fast, violent hit.


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

a Texas caster recently broke a high dollar rod while casting at practice...*#@F*/^<+&~*
It broke 2/3 the way up the butt section...


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

...and I have a 5-piece rod which was once a 2-piece rod


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ironman said:


> ...and I have a 5-piece rod which was once a 2-piece rod


WR300 ?

Man that would suck... sorry to thear it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

My whole intention of sharing this clip was not to compare a slow pull to a cast, it was just to share a video that I found interesting, that was it. The quote was just from a few different posts Danny has made. Sorry about the confusion.

Robert


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

what's bad about a broken rod is all the time that went in to learning how to get the best cast out out of that rod is gone.
Start all over, takes about a month of practice.
and that is after you get the new rod.
Willie


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I would hate the thoughts of breaking any rod. In all seriousness, that has to be a sinking feeling in your gut. Especially if you cleared out all of your extra stuff just to be able to afford the rod.....personal experience talking.

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

danville said:


> what's bad about a broken rod is all the time that went in to learning how to get the best cast out out of that rod is gone.
> Start all over, takes about a month of practice.
> and that is after you get the new rod.
> Willie


Either lay off the steroids, or get yourself a long lead pipe....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark G said:


> or get yourself a long lead pipe....


Is that to hit the next guy you see with a rod just like yours on the head? Mark, you should be ashamed of yourself!!!  I guess that would cut the learning curve in half Willie was referring to.

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> Is that to hit the next guy you see with a rod just like yours on the head? Mark, you should be ashamed of yourself!!!  I guess that would cut the learning curve in half Willie was referring to.
> 
> Robert




That's pretty funny , but no I was thinking about a statement I read on Keith's board, suggesting the use of a scaffolding pole to use instead of a carbon rod, to ward off rod breakage by one extremely strong fellow...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Some would consider what we do as pushing a rod to the limit. Maybe \Maybe not, I have seem rods break, and more time than not it's user error. Either using too much weight (sinker) or Poor form. Either way I think our egos lead us to believe it was our RAW Animal Power but most of the time it wasn't... LOL

Side Note: I was reading our favorite UK board and they had a discussion about Century Rod’s breaking. It seems to be when you hear of a report of a Century breaking it's most likely the TTR. I was surprised to see how many guys had the same problem with the same rod. BUT what really surprised me was the fact that in most cases Century didn't send them a (free) rod in exchange. Some had to pay 100 pounds ($165) plus shipping for the replacement piece that broke. One of the resident experts said they shouldn't expect them to be free; after all we push these rods past the limit. I was like F$%^ Y%$!  TTR, WR300 and SS are advertised as field casting rods. So how can we be held responsible for using the rod the way it was intended for.. Something to make you say HMMMM


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

All centurys are fishing rods first and field rods second .
I have broken a few rods and most of the time its poor technique to blame...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah nah said:


> All centurys are fishing rods first and field rods second .
> I have broken a few rods and most of the time its poor technique to blame...


Even the TT-R? I thought this was purely designed as a field rod.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Guys just remember that on the field you are hitting it alot harder than on the beach. As for technique being one of the major factor in rod breakage, alot of talented casters have broken these rods also. Of course even the best do make mistakes on occation. It could be the rod or the caster that causes a break but I do know of one caster who has been casting a long time broke his rod after he had it for a few years and yes it was a TTR. In his case it was the upper section that broke and yes he had to buy a new upper for it. I guess I have been lucky that my WR300 that I have been using for the last 5 years now has never broken(or I'm just a wuse).


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

With all due respect that's totally BS.. They advertise those three rods with DB's world records all over the ad, but then say they're fishing rods.. I'm not falling for it.. That's called using CYA (covering your Arse) tactics! By saying they're fishing rods they feel there covered.. They also send certain people(casters) rods around the world so they can try them and promote them a casting rods.. Am I the only one smelling the Stink? LOL




Yeah nah said:


> All centurys are fishing rods first and field rods second .
> I have broken a few rods and most of the time its poor technique to blame...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I guess like everything else time will eventually get the better of all things. I would just hate to have a TTR (500-700usd) and throw it for 6 months and have the top section snap during a cast and be told im Sh#$ out of luck..


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/5689414">


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

after watching that video for the tenth time the one thing that kept coming to mind was he wasn't abusing the rod. It looked like a warm up cast, I've seen him in over videos put way more power into a cast.. If he has to buy a tip after breaking like that I'm not sure I would continue to be a happy century customer..


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

you can bet if I pay top dollar for a rod and it breaks under casting reg weights it is made for I will get a new rod or my money back.
money to hard to come by to spend on 2nd rate product,
No one is perfect and rods are made by non perfect people.So time to time you get one that is defective.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree willie...


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Century use the casting records as part of their advertising but I have never seen them advertise that the rods are designed for casting only ( and lets face it distance casting is a fairly small section of the fishing market ) 

A poorly timed cast can destroy a rod ( been there done that ) They are just a bunch of carbon fiber strands glued together and eventually they will give up.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah nah said:


> Century use the casting records as part of their advertising but I have never seen them advertise that the rods are designed for casting only ( and lets face it distance casting is a fairly small section of the fishing market )
> 
> A poorly timed cast can destroy a rod ( been there done that ) They are just a bunch of carbon fiber strands glued together and eventually they will give up.


I get what your saying, but doesnt TT_R stand for Total Tounament? I dont have enough power to break a rod, but I probably do have bad enough technique, I guess I'll cross that road when it gets here


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> Either way I think our egos lead us to believe it was our RAW Animal Power but most of the time it wasn't...




I've watched enough very talented casters break rods to know it is the very fact that they can generate so much power- so fast-- that it's inevitable that a rod is going to ocassionally not withstand the power applied.

It would be almost impossible to detect if a particular rod had an ever so slight manufacturing defect-- just a hair to thin in the walls at some location-- or if in fact any rod of the same make might have snapped under the same circumstances.

That being said, if a certain manufacturer won't stand behind their product-- that says volumes to me. 

Yes, I would expect to pay shipping costs for a replacement but that is all, if in fact the rod is warrantied. 

If it's not-- buyer beware... I'd look elsewhere..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Read warranties offered by various manufacturers. If you are not happy with what the warranty says, buy from somewhere else. It is up to you. 

No different thank with car manufacturers. Car manufacturers off comparable warranties because as consumers, we made them be more competitive and accommodating.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Mark G said:


> I've watched enough very talented casters break rods to know it is the very fact that they can generate so much power- so fast-- that it's inevitable that a rod is going to ocassionally not withstand the power applied.
> 
> It would be almost impossible to detect if a particular rod had an ever so slight manufacturing defect-- just a hair to thin in the walls at some location-- or if in fact any rod of the same make might have snapped under the same circumstances.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I think the point is that they do market them as not only appropriate for field use-- but as holding world records on the field. Given that-- they should not break under ordinary field use on any type of a regular basis... blaming bad form is highly unacceptable in most instances that I have seen, including Danny breaking one now and again... 

Bad form is part of learning to cast, if a rod can not stand up to the ocassional badly timed hit-- it's not much use to anyone trying to learn now, is it? 



Yeah nah said:


> Century use the casting records as part of their advertising but I have never seen them advertise that the rods are designed for casting only ( and lets face it distance casting is a fairly small section of the fishing market )
> 
> A poorly timed cast can destroy a rod ( been there done that ) They are just a bunch of carbon fiber strands glued together and eventually they will give up.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

It's not just Century rods that break. I have seen a few Zzippys break also just seems lately there have been more Century rods. As for finding another rod to use, then who? These two are the biggest and best field type rod manufacturers in the world and I think people do only pay shipping for the replacement part that broke. That is still a large sum shipping from the UK to the US when all is said and done.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

read the Jersey board my friend.. Those guys in the UK had to buy a repalcement.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

curtisb said:


> It's not just Century rods that break. I have seen a few Zzippys break also just seems lately there have been more Century rods. As for finding another rod to use, then who? These two are the biggest and best field type rod manufacturers in the world and I think people do only pay shipping for the replacement part that broke. That is still a large sum shipping from the UK to the US when all is said and done.


In my reading hear and elsewhere a lot of people feel that we hear more of the Century's breaking due to their popularity, meaning there are more of them out there to start off with. What do you guys think. The particular rod that was talked about was the TT-R. Just curious, Im still on the old standard Carbon Metal


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> read the Jersey board my friend.. Those guys int he UK has to buy a repalcement.


That is possible KM. Nick Meyer was the one I was refering to in the earlier post but I can't remember if he paid for the new tip or just shipping. I have an expensive custom made take down recurve bow made by a company that is big in the business and have been doing it for many years and if you break a limb you have to buy both new limbs because they are made only in pairs. These bows are priced like the expensive UK rods. So it isn't just rods that are this way.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

curtisb said:


> That is possible KM. Nick Meyer was the one I was refering to in the earlier post but I can't remember if he paid for the new tip or just shipping. I have an expensive custom made take down recurve bow made by a company that is big in the business and have been doing it for many years and if you break a limb you have to buy both new limbs because they are made only in pairs. These bows are priced like the expensive UK rods. So it isn't just rods that are this way.


I dont know if the recurve is a fair comparison though, there a lot of things that can be done to ruin the limbs of a recurve. Something as simple as leaving it strung can cause damage, or improper stringing techniques.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> I dont know if the recurve is a fair comparison though, there a lot of things that can be done to ruin the limbs of a recurve. Something as simple as leaving it strung can cause damage, or improper stringing techniques.


The comparison was only for the fact that it was another expensive product not comparing rods to recurve bows. Well they are both made of fibers and yes I know of the many ways to ruin bow limbs(been shooting them for most my 48yrs).


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

curtisb said:


> The comparison was only for the fact that it was another expensive product not comparing rods to recurve bows. Well they are both made of fibers and yes I know of the many ways to ruin bow limbs(been shooting them for most my 48yrs).


I understand what you are saying on the comparison, jsut not apples to apples, like said eariler if you dont like their warrany buy another rod.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> I understand what you are saying on the comparison, jsut not apples to apples, like said eariler if you dont like their warrany buy another rod.


Like I said earlier then who would you buy from since Century and Zziplex are the premeir rods in this business. If you want to be competetive then you use their rods. Yes there are others out there but these two are by far the most popular. Heck since Danny helps design these rods maybe he will be reading and see if they can do something about the problems. Enough complaining lets go cast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

curtisb said:


> Enough complaining lets go cast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


+1 good idea


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I had a conversation with Lew of Century while in the UK. The new TTR's have been redesigned with what they call (I think this is correct) "anti twist technology". There were indeed a few of the TTr's that broke, usually during a high swing pendulum by powerful casters. Some high swing styles tend to cause the rod to "snake" or bend in two planes at once during the cast and can cause severe stress on the rod. The anti twist technology is supposed to help prevent breakage under these conditions.

If anyone has a problem with a Century rod, I would suggest contacting them directly. My experience with Century has been very positive. My experience with Terry Carrol of Zziplex has been outstanding. 

I only personally know of one Century rod that broke casting here in the states. If I understand correctly that tip was replaced.

These are my personal opinions, not for reposting or quoting on other boards... 

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

curtisb said:


> As for finding another rod to use, then who?


That is a very legitimate question. I have Century, Zziplex, and AFAW tournament rods. I am hoping that out of the 3, none go at the same time. If something happens to my rods, and I bought it new and I am not at fault, I will contact the company to try to find a means of rectifying the situation. If I am not happy, I just will not patronize the company any more. If I drop it in the parking lot, or clip the tip off with a tailgate, obviously, there is no need to contact the company other than to replace out of my pocket. Usually, if I am not mistaken, most tackle shops will help you get things right so that you are happy. 

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> read the Jersey board my friend.. Those guys in the UK had to buy a repalcement.


Unless I read the wrong thread, the guy had to pay a small fee--- because he was *NOT* the orginal owner/purchaser of the rod, therefore there was no warranty. The individual was quite pleased with the people from Century and the help he recieved for a second hand rod.

Give them the benefit of the doubt, it may be a pain for the time it may take to get a replacement (if your really worried, keep a spare on hand  )-- but I have yet to actually hear a bad word about someone's personal experience with Century.

This was never meant to be a Century bashing thread-- I hope no one jumps to the conclusion that they should stay away from Century products-- any comments I made were meant to be general in nature, and not directed at a particular company.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark G said:


> The individual was quite pleased with the people from Century


Every thread that I have read about people having any problem with the rods that we use, all manufacturers, ends up that very same way. I have yet to read a thread that the customer wasn't happy.

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmmm.


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

TT-R total tournament ?? or tip tornado raptor???
I dont know...
What I do know is I am going out tomorrow for a cast we have a bit of wind forecast and I am going to go out and hit the rod as hard as I can.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah nah said:


> TT-R total tournament ?? or tip tornado raptor???
> I dont know...
> What I do know is I am going out tomorrow for a cast we have a bit of wind forecast and I am going to go out and hit the rod as hard as I can.


Im with you, I think I'll go cast my Century right now!


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

If I remember right TT-R stood for Total Tournament Red(for it's red color). They also had a TT-B(Black-Blue?) in the UK market which both I believe have been replaced by the new TT-R out now. As for Century rods being more popular, I have seen more Zzippy's than Century rods on the fields. Anyhow, waiting for my lower back to heal so I can get back to practicing(only have two months left till tourney day). It feels better but don't want to push it and be out for months. Maybe I can start again next weekend.


----------

